# Ink Blots



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)

What do you see? No right or wrong answers, just perceptions.


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)

#1 - a juggler

#2 - two people looking at each other

#3 - two poodles kissing 

#4 - A German shepherd looking out of a bush

#5 - someone playing cat's cradle or had a bad sneeze

#6 - someone stomped on a bug


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2020)

Nobody wants to play?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2020)

My answers are the same as yours.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

Two rabbits back to back, making a peace sign


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2020)

Two cats riding on Scotties.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 19, 2021)

here let's try this one. lol!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2021)

*Spider weaving her web. 
or 2men facing each other,,
Or  someone crocheting ..lol*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2021)

Two old ladies gossiping over a fence.


----------

